
Dying in Solitude: First-Hand Accounts of the Coronavirus Horrors in Italy - Tomte
https://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/dying-in-solitude-first-hand-accounts-of-the-coronavirus-horrors-in-italy-a-371012bf-67eb-4bf8-a5dc-828e12c2be06
======
lawrenceyan
Italy is known for having particularly resistant bacteria compared to the norm
in its hospitals
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30124425](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30124425))

Can anyone shed light as to whether this is a contributor to the heightened
level of deaths compared to other similar European countries?

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/1HsQ2](https://archive.md/1HsQ2)

------
kroolik
Paywalled article. Any chances for a summary/key notes?

~~~
catalogia
Disable javascript and it loads fine.

